# learn to applique tackle twill



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

looking for how to start i wanna learn to do some tackle twill applique like on baseball jerseys what do i need to get started and how complicated is it i don't really know how its done an explanation of the process would help me as well


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can buy they ready done from dalco athletic or do them yourself. 

You can cut them on a cutter or sew an outline and then cut them with scissors.

The high tech places use laser


----------



## Oram515 (Aug 22, 2012)

do you have to back the material and heat press to garment after sewing. or is the stitching going to be enough to hold applique in place


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we normally just stitch it down. If it is a fabric that frays then we use a mesh backing on the fabric that is heat applied, then sew an outline, then cut it out, then on the garment sew an outline, then apply 505 tack spray to the fabric, then stick it down, then sew a satin stitch around the edge.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a writeup I did on tackle twill back when I first got my GX24. I don't use Twill Stitch Pro anymore since I consolidated the process into Embroidery Office but the basic work flow is still the same.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

tfalk said:


> Here's a writeup I did on tackle twill back when I first got my GX24. I don't use Twill Stitch Pro anymore since I consolidated the process into Embroidery Office but the basic work flow is still the same.


how is your GX24? is there another model you looking forward to now or satisfied with the GX24 still?


----------



## Twillworks (Sep 25, 2012)

Tackle twill, in reality, is VERY EASY if you have a small amount of ability, but it's time-consuming. I've been doing it almost completely by hand for 7 years. To do it, you need to have the following skills: fair computer knowledge to create outlines, know how to iron, sewing skills, fine motor skills for tracing and cutting (scissors or x-acto knife). You'll need the following equipment at a bare minimum: fabric, pencil/pen, scissors, iron, sewing machine.

Here's what I do:

1) Create graphic of number or letter on your computer
--This can be done in Word. Use WordArt and insert an outline of a number. Make it big, resize it, do what you need to. Look at it in print preview. If you know how to use other/more advanced programs, then you're already good on this step.

2) Print the number and cut.
--Print it on to cardstock for longevity (if you're doing more than 1 or 2) and to give you a solid tracing edge after the cut. I buy reams of 8.5 x 14 cardstock for this purpose.

3) Trace your number onto your fabric and cut.
--Put the number down backwards on the back of your twill. Trace, and cut. I will sometimes use 2 or 3 pieces of masking tape to keep the digit from shifting.

4) Put your number onto your jersey and sew down with a zig-zag stitch.
--For 4" and smaller, go with about 20 stitches per inch, 3/32 or so in width. Zoom!!!
--For 5" and larger, 16 stitches per inch and a 1/8 to 5/32 width will work well.

It's a lot of work, but you get a really good looking product, especially when you use flashy materials for your numbers. If you're buying fabric from a fabric shop, pick up some Steam-a-Seam 2 or Heat n'Bond LITE (MUST BE LITE!) and apply that to the wrong side of your fabric before tracing the numbers.

If you're looking for good twill, I buy mine from Liebe :: Tackle Twill / Vinyl Lettering Materials. They sell it plain, which is very uncommon from what they've told me, and they sell it with a heat-press on coating (you need to iron it down to make it stay before the stitching), and they sell "pressure sensitive adhesive," which is just a huge stick backing. Don't stress the "minimum" purchase requirements--they've flat-out told me they don't require that. You can get a price list and color swatch sample mailed to you by e-mailing and asking them for it. However, you have to order from them in a more industrial way--they don't have online ordering. They also can make your numbers for you, if you like. Or I can. ;o)

There are also a number of other places to get twills where you can order online. TwillUSA.com, and I believe Stahls.com has them, among other places.

-Craig


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> how is your GX24? is there another model you looking forward to now or satisfied with the GX24 still?


It's been absolutely flawless the entire time we've had it. I've toyed with picking up another cutter just as a backup but have not needed to so far.


----------

